# Texas bound Breeders and Advice



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunsplash Acres Golden Retrievers & Dog Obedience - Texas

This breeder in the Houstonish area is planning a repeat breeding this summer of a fabulous breeding.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Thank you Jodie. I'm heading back to Texas in December. I really would like to get a puppy around that time. I know setting a date is near impossible, but here is me hoping.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think if you start talking with breeders now, the sooner the better. Most breeders will have plans 6+ months out so it may be the perfect time to get on a waiting list. Go through one of the Texas GR clubs (Dallas-Ft. Worth GRC, Austin GRC). 
No, there is no difference between males and females as far as energy level.
I perceive there is a distinct difference between overall attitude especially with intact animals...neutered less of a difference. Females are much more independent, males much more dependent. A female says "Love me" and a male says "I love you." Just depends on your preference of personality, which will jive better with you. Best of luck!


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

K9 Design. Thanks for your advice. May ask one more question? I have read from the web that there is an etiquette when talking to breeders. Do not apply to more then one breeder because breeders are all connected and may feel slighted that they spent time getting to know you to find out you have been talking to another breeder. This is my first dog that I can actually call my own. My father had agressive dogs(doberman pinchers) which he raised and well basically I stayed the hell away from the backyard. I really want to get this right. Money isn't a problem for this gorgeous dogs and since my father's dog have moved with him. I feel I have plenty of room for a companion.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It's OK to talk to more than one breeder, and is OK to have a backup breeder/waiting list in case the first doesn't work out. However I would be upfront with each breeder. For example if you get on two waiting lists, let them know in case you end up backing out from one. A breeder would rather know you are 50/50, than 100% only to have you back out. They understand so long as you are honest with them.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

k9-design,

I talked to Pat Simpson(Scion Golden Retriever) of the Austin area since she is the only name on the puppy referral in the austin GRA group website. I am tempted to talk to Susan King of Skpup.com but due to the etiquette I read on the web I didn't. From my research on Susan she owns a hobby kennel but is in good standing with Austin GRA, and she has all the qualifying health information and her dogs are registered on the K9 database.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I spoke to probably a dozen different breeders when I was on the search for my last pup. A good breeder doesn't see this as a competition, they want their dogs to end up in the best homes for them. So most breeders would appreciate you checking around and getting more info and doing your research. Speaking with a breeder doesn't mean you've signed a contract with them. Anyone who was put off by me speaking to a breeder besides them would not be a breeder for me.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I recommend you start talking to breeders now, it is the perfect time if you are looking for a dog in the winter, that way you can start getting to know them. I would recommend you look through the stickies on the section of this forum about choosing a breeder, and read through some of the other threads about people choosing breeders. It is important to have all the necessary health clearances, and many breeders just don't have them! Keep us posted on your search! Is there any breeder in particular you are interested in?


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Vcm5,

Thanks for the warm welcome. Way ahead of you. I have read all the stickies and all the posts before I decided to post. Yes I'm that anal. I like reading everything before I make a fool of myself and ask stupid questions ha ha.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Jodie,

Thank you for your advice. I have sent out a second inquire to another potential breeder today. I don't mind the application process. Just feel like this is a job interview and I'm nervous. Thanks again.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't be nervous, it sounds like you have it all under control!


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

vcm5,

thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

I have sent out to applications. Got one response and sent out another application and an inquiry. So far 2 no responses and one response. I remember trying to app for a golden a retriever a long time ago and gave up cause of all the stress of waiting and no response. When should I try and do a follow up email? Or will I sound annoying?


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Is it common to wait a long while for a response from breeders? When your trying to touch base? just curious.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

breeders that attempt to be elitest and not respond are the prime reason people go to bybs

E.g. conquerer goldens didn't reply back to me because i didn't sign my email with my name, which i think is pretty pathetic especially since he's part of the grca

IF they don't respond within 2-4 days, just forget about it, you need to have a good relationship with your breeder and thats not gunna happen if you're a nice guy and the breeders a jackass

good luck


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum! I'm in the Austin area as well. I don't know of any good breeders around here but I am glad to finally have someone else on here from Austin  Maybe after you get your pup we can meet up at the park sometime!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Breeders often do a lot of traveling for shows. Many breeders also have full time jobs outside of dogs, not to mention family. And for some the internet and email is not something they check daily unlike those of us that have a obsessive compulsive habit of checking it every 5 minutes :

I would give it a week, and if you haven't heard back by then try a second time.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

@Soontobedad I will wait till then. So far people have been touching base but then silence. 

@Loisana Understandable. I'm sort of a person who tries to plot for the long term and I understand. I guess I'm Golden crazy.

@ashleylp I went to UT but you won't see my future puppy at the dog park for a while. Since I have read that you should only take your pup to the park after 12 weeks and after they got their shots. And unfortunately. I'll be back in my home town. My sister lives in Austin so I'll be visitng her in Christmas. But thank you for your kind invitation.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Soontobedad said:


> breeders that attempt to be elitest and not respond are the prime reason people go to bybs
> 
> E.g. conquerer goldens didn't reply back to me because i didn't sign my email with my name, which i think is pretty pathetic especially since he's part of the grca
> 
> ...


Geeze, that's a little harsh. The prime reason people go to BYBs is because of price and easy access. "Attempt to be elitist" -- ummmm okay
I happen to know Rob with Conquerer Goldens, he's a wonderful guy and has very nice dogs. Not signing your email is just bad etiquette and a no-brainer when contacting breeders. 
A puppy is not an emergency purchase, and a week to respond is not unreasonable. It doesn't make someone a jackass if they don't respond immediately. 
If you have this attitude toward breeders I can see where you won't have much luck with them. They are not Sears, you don't just waltz in and pick out what you want, when you want it.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

@K-9 Design. I understand they are not Sears. But responding then I responding then silence. Makes me nervous. Did I say something wrong. I over anaylze my email over and over again. What did I say wrong? 

On a lighter note I got in contact with a well known breeder in Austin,TX. She invited me to go to her kennel in 3 weeks. To see her new pups, and to see I would be interested in her Christmas pups. I unfortunately am in Toronto, Canada in a Naturopathy seminar that won't be finished till November. So that is why I was interested in connecting with breeders. I talked to her and informed her. That I would be in her area in December. She really liked my application. So I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Also I don't go to BYBS I don't want that heartache of me putting my first dog down.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Geeze, that's a little harsh. The prime reason people go to BYBs is because of price and easy access. "Attempt to be elitist" -- ummmm okay
> I happen to know Rob with Conquerer Goldens, he's a wonderful guy and has very nice dogs. Not signing your email is just bad etiquette and a no-brainer when contacting breeders.
> A puppy is not an emergency purchase, and a week to respond is not unreasonable. It doesn't make someone a jackass if they don't respond immediately.
> If you have this attitude toward breeders I can see where you won't have much luck with them. They are not Sears, you don't just wa
> ltz in and pick out what you want, when you want it.



a no brainer when contacting breeders?

you're kidding right

the way i write my emails indicates how well i can take care of my goldens?

I could write the most formal letter, and i could be the worst dog owner in the world.

If you and others on this forum have this attitude to pet owners, i see why you're most likely not successful in the real world.

Let me tell you what is a no brainer, giving advise in a well mannered, educative, and polite way.

In my opinion when you don't respond to a email just because someone doesn't sign it, 

it shows that you're

-rude
-elitest
-rude

I'm glad i have this "attitude", that way i can tell the scum bags from the well socialized breeders.


btw, the op nor i have made any indication that we wanted this to be any easy, its funny how you twist words in favor for you.

I'm probably 10x more responsible than you'll ever be.

btw, you forgot to sign your post there.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Soontobedad said:


> a no brainer when contacting breeders?
> 
> you're kidding right
> 
> ...



I just had to quote this for posterity. My name is in my signature.
Good luck puppy hunting.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Um okay. Um thanks. Wow. I didn't mean my post to have two people tear into each other.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't worry if a breeder doesn't immediately answer an e mail. Like my breeders, who show in the weekends, and who are probably very busy with their pregnant female right now ( due date today...). It can sometimes take a while for them to respond. And they do have a life besides the dogs...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

ckshin05 said:


> Um okay. Um thanks. Wow. I didn't mean my post to have two people tear into each other.


Don't worry -- I think this is a rather one-sided debate. LOL

Sounds like you've got a good lead with the Austin breeder, and even though it can sometimes take a little while to get the ball rolling, most breeders are happy to refer a good home if they don't have anything available. Your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> I just had to quote this for posterity. My name is in my signature.
> Good luck puppy hunting.


and if you're not retarded, its not hard to ask for a name, i also don't understand how a name is relavent at all, especially on the first email when talking to breeders.

feel free to elaborate.

you should put /im a retard in your sig from now on, just for posterity.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Soontobedad said:


> and if you're not retarded, its not hard to ask for a name.
> 
> you should put /im a retard in your sig from now on, just for posterity.


I'm sorry? This is not the way we speak to each other on this forum. You may have an issue with someone, but you can still be civil.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

inge said:


> I'm sorry? This is not the way we speak to each other on this forum. You may have an issue with someone, but you can still be civil.


i'm trying to be civil, and i have been in this past, but from what i see, and how k9-designs and some of the others treat new comers on this forum in this thread and in the other thread, i feel as if they deserve it.


and saying a signature in emails is required to get a pet, pfft give me a break i'm not trying to apply for a job interview here.

I should be able to talk "informally" with my soon to be breeder without hesitation.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Soontobedad said:


> i'm trying to be civil, and i have been in this past, but from what i see, and how k9-designs and some of the others treat new comers on this forum in this thread and in the other thread, i feel as if they deserve it.
> 
> 
> and saying a signature in emails is required to get a pet, pfft give me a break i'm not trying to apply for a job interview here.
> ...


 I think giving a name at the end of your email is for courtesy. It is nice to know with whom you are corresponding. Courtesy is a dying behavior in the world of computers and direct human interaction.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

Happy said:


> I think giving a name at the end of your email is for courtesy. It is nice to know with whom you are corresponding. Courtesy is a dying behavior in the world of computers and direct human interaction.


well when did ignoring 2 emails and then an apology become courtesy?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Soontobedad said:


> and if you're not retarded, its not hard to ask for a name, i also don't understand how a name is relavent at all, especially on the first email when talking to breeders.
> 
> feel free to elaborate.
> 
> you should put /im a retard in your sig from now on, just for posterity.


 
This type of response is utterly rude and disrespectful. Please refrain from posting any further comments such as this.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

Laurie said:


> This type of response is utterly rude and disrespectful. Please refrain from posting any further comments such as this.


finally someone is nice around here

ill be a saint, i promise.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

ckshin05 said:


> k9-design,
> 
> I talked to Pat Simpson(Scion Golden Retriever) of the Austin area since she is the only name on the puppy referral in the austin GRA group website. I am tempted to talk to Susan King of Skpup.com but due to the etiquette I read on the web I didn't. From my research on Susan she owns a hobby kennel but is in good standing with Austin GRA, and she has all the qualifying health information and her dogs are registered on the K9 database.


Scion Goldens are beautiful!! 

Good luck in your search and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry someone hijacked your thread to make rude comments.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Soontobedad said:


> and if you're not retarded, its not hard to ask for a name, i also don't understand how a name is relavent at all, especially on the first email when talking to breeders.
> 
> feel free to elaborate.
> 
> you should put /im a retard in your sig from now on, just for posterity.


Now, you have offended me. I have a son who is labelled severely mentally retarded by those who do the testing.... Your insensitivity and rudeness astound me. But, I have always believed that you can say anything you want and be anyone you want when you are anonymous on the Internet. Was this response really necessary?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And to the OP, as everyone else has said, many people who breed dogs have many distractions in their lives. With me, it helps when people are persistent... I wouldn't be offended by a second email...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Anyways....Scion goldens is great. Also, Cherie Mobley with magnolia Goldens just recently moved out of Mississippi to Texas. She has some nice dogs too. Of course others around Houston too!  Good Luck in your search


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

I am currently talking to Amica, and yes I know some breeders show on the weekend. Amica has been nice to inform me kindly and has been very informative. I can't wait to get my puppy. I told her that I am that determined to leave a deposit and trust her.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Three years and over five thousand posts and today is the first time I've ever bothered looking up how to report someone...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Three years and over five thousand posts and today is the first time I've ever bothered looking up how to report someone...


That yellow exclamation point at the top right works!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

This one stays open but the close the American golden thread. Go figure! Not surprise one bit.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Jeeze!! Honestly I just wanted help in contacting a breeder in Texas. What the hell happened! I mean honestly did not want to get my post hijacked.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

ckshin05 said:


> Jeeze!! Honestly I just wanted help in contacting a breeder in Texas. What the hell happened! I mean honestly did not want to get my post hijacked.


I think it's clear you are definitely not the problem in this thread. 

Back on topic, I've seen some Amica dogs and they are lovely! I also love Scion dogs! Both good choices!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

ckshin05 said:


> Jeeze!! Honestly I just wanted help in contacting a breeder in Texas. What the hell happened! I mean honestly did not want to get my post hijacked.


You didn't do a thing, don't worry about it. You're exactly the kind of puppy buyer breeders love to have contacting them, someone who has done their research and knows what they want in a dog.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I am very confused by the hostility in this thread... I always look forward to hearing the opinions of K9-Design and PointGold etc... That being said, CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR ALL BOUT YOUR PUPPY BUYING ADVENTURE  Looks like you're well on your way!!!


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

I'll keep you guys posted. I feel really lucky to talk to Amica or Mia Nieman.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ckshin05 said:


> Jeeze!! Honestly I just wanted help in contacting a breeder in Texas. What the hell happened! I mean honestly did not want to get my post hijacked.


You did nothing wrong! But a thread that has clearly broken the rules by personally attacking another poster should not stay open while others that don't get closed. What type of message does that send?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

or how about the mods deal with the one person causing a problem while the rest of us continue a beneficial thread


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> or how about the mods deal with the one person causing a problem while the rest of us continue a beneficial thread


Can they delete the post with the personal attack?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> or how about the mods deal with the one person causing a problem while the rest of us continue a beneficial thread


 
He has been issued a warning......


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry, issued a warning is not good enough. Those posts from soontobe need to be removed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The offending member has been given an infraction and we will be watching this thread closely.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

@ckshin05

Longhorn eh? I went to UT too  and my pup's name is Austin because I love the city and he was born there too... but we live in Dallas now. I got Austin from Alliebeck Goldens, Diane Senterfitt is the breeder and she is very nice. She's a board member in the Austin Golden Retriever Club. When I was looking for a pup, I was also considering Scion and Amica. Amica's Mia and Scion's Pat Simpson are both very knowledgeable and informative too. I know that if you pick any of these 3 breeders, you will get a beautiful pup and a good relationship with the breeder.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

canine_mommy said:


> @ckshin05
> 
> Longhorn eh? I went to UT too  and my pup's name is Austin because I love the city and he was born there too... but we live in Dallas now. I got Austin from Alliebeck Goldens, Diane Senterfitt is the breeder and she is very nice. She's a board member in the Austin Golden Retriever Club. When I was looking for a pup, I was also considering Scion and Amica. Amica's Mia and Scion's Pat Simpson are both very knowledgeable and informative too. I know that if you pick any of these 3 breeders, you will get a beautiful pup and a good relationship with the breeder.



Thank you. I will be looking them up. But so far Amica has been very friendly and have contacted me the most.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Sorry, issued a warning is not good enough. Those posts from soontobe need to be removed.


*i apologize for what i said,*

but i still believe that ignoring emails and dis regarding someone just because they didnt write their sig is absurd.

I mean i understand if he did tnat if i just wrote rob a 1 sentence email,

but i explained my situation and inquired about his puupies in the first email,

and he ignored me just because i didn't write my signature
and then ignored my apology.

the way i was raised, we never purposely ignore someone. 

i have learned a lot though, and now i do try to write my name in my emails if i can remember
Just wish he wouldve emailed me back the first time to correct it.



edit: i just checked with my friend, when i send an email to someone, my name shows up on their page, so why do i need to sign my emails just to get recognition


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Soontobedad said:


> *i apologize for what i said,*
> 
> but i still believe that ignoring emails and dis regarding someone just because they didnt write their sig is absurd.
> 
> ...


@ SOONTOBEDAD, I just read this thread and I am utterly embarassed I have sent you to breeder friends of mine. Many do check out these forums and the dialogue in threads :uhoh: your behaviour in this one was totally unacceptable...a first impression is a lasting impression, why not do the best you can when contacting breeders, name and a brief description of what you are looking for goes a long way in my books ...we do have lives, families, jobs and our dogs that do require a great deal of time...as others have said it isnt unusual for a couple days for replies....to the OP, I wish you luck in your puppy search, Scion has amazing dogs, would be on my list for sure


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

arcane said:


> @ SOONTOBEDAD, I just read this thread and I am utterly embarassed I have sent you to breeder friends of mine. Many do check out these forums and the dialogue in threads :uhoh: your behaviour in this one was totally unacceptable...a first impression is a lasting impression, why not do the best you can when contacting breeders, name and a brief description of what you are looking for goes a long way in my books ...we do have lives, families, jobs and our dogs that do require a great deal of time...as others have said it isnt unusual for a couple days for replies....to the OP, I wish you luck in your puppy search, Scion has amazing dogs, would be on my list for sure


yea i know, it was rude of me, ill behave from now on.

me not writing my sig in emails was a honest mistake, one which i learned from, i just wish he gave me a second chance, because i was hurt.


----------



## furry and four paws (May 10, 2012)

I have been lurking here and reading posts for over a year.:uhoh:
I have the honor of having a Scion puppy- Scion Uptown Girl (BIS BISS AmGCh Ch Rush Hills All Fools on Deck x Scion Perfect Fit). Maddie turned a year on March 15th and on the 31st passed her therapy dog test with Pet Partners (formally the Delta Society). Her working area is rated as complex - the highest and most skilled. I've done therapy work for 14 years and this puppy is amazing to watch. We'll start on her Rally and Obedience titles in the fall (as you know South Central Texas is very hot in the summer and there are few obedience shows). Maddie is smart, calm, athletic, and lastly beautiful (she is closely related to Scion Hott Pants - who was BIS at the nationals last year)

I also train with a two year old Scion male. All I've said about Maddie applies to this animal too. His owner waited till 18 months to start his Rally title (This was per her choice not because of the dogs ability).
This guy easily completed his RN in two weekends and has one leg on his RA. Again she has to wait till fall to do more. The owner and I always laugh when she comes back from a trial, people are always coming up and asking why she isn't showing this guy in comformation (this is one of Pat's "pet quality" puppies). She and I both like to title the backend

We are lucky to have many good breeders here in Texas. I personally feel you can't go wrong with a Scion puppy- they can do it all!


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

furry and four paws said:


> I have been lurking here and reading posts for over a year.:uhoh:
> I have the honor of having a Scion puppy- Scion Uptown Girl (BIS BISS AmGCh Ch Rush Hills All Fools on Deck x Scion Perfect Fit). Maddie turned a year on March 15th and on the 31st passed her therapy dog test with Pet Partners (formally the Delta Society). Her working area is rated as complex - the highest and most skilled. I've done therapy work for 14 years and this puppy is amazing to watch. We'll start on her Rally and Obedience titles in the fall (as you know South Central Texas is very hot in the summer and there are few obedience shows). Maddie is smart, calm, athletic, and lastly beautiful (she is closely related to Scion Hott Pants - who was BIS at the nationals last year)
> 
> I also train with a two year old Scion male. All I've said about Maddie applies to this animal too. His owner waited till 18 months to start his Rally title (This was per her choice not because of the dogs ability).
> ...


 
From what I hear Scion is the best but so far I only got one email from Pat asking information then silence. Mia of Amica has been very informative and constantly talks to me. Trying to know me and scheduling a chance for me to meet her Goldens. As much as I have heard about Scion. I really like Mia's warm nature as a breeder. I hope to take home one of her pups.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

ckshin05 said:


> From what I hear Scion is the best but so far I only got one email from Pat asking information then silence. Mia of Amica has been very informative and constantly talks to me. Trying to know me and scheduling a chance for me to meet her Goldens. As much as I have heard about Scion. I really like Mia's warm nature as a breeder. I hope to take home one of her pups.


good luck

i would personally go with mia, as breeder-client isnt a relationship that just ends when you take the puppy home

I'm about to put in a deposit for my puppy as well.

sorry for causing all this mess in your thread haha.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Soontobedad said:


> good luck
> 
> i would personally go with mia, as breeder-client isnt a relationship that just ends when you take the puppy home
> 
> ...


 
Soontobedad,

When I first started looking at this breed when I was in my 20s I was sort of like you. I just didn't understand why some breeders never returned my inquiries. I would sign my name and be very professional. I'm glad your passionate man. And think nothing of it.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

ckshin05,

I'm not sure what your schedule is getting down to TX, but there is a huge dog show in Houston (Reliant) in mid-July for 4 days. Most of the breeders mentioned in this thread usually attend so it's a good opportunity to see their dogs and talk to them.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I will be there!! I love the Houston Shows...need to start saving up now for the vendors!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be there too! Vowing not to spend any money!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I'll be there too! Vowing not to spend any money!



I could never do this!! haha! I wish I had your will!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ha, well, I only say that because I'm totally broke and by that time will hopefully be ready to start campaigning my boy for points. And I think I'm still paying off the credit card bill from Reliant last year...ROFL


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Remember breeders are people. They have jobs. They have families. They have "stuff" going on. Most are breeders second. If you have had some correspondence and then silence... they are also PEOPLE and may have forgotten. Pick up the phone. Ask to visit. Skype. Making a call is probably the best thing you can do as they might be at a show, grooming dogs, etc, etc.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

@luvgld7 I will still be in Toronto finishing up. I wish I could make it to the dog show but I have Naturopathy Doctorates seminar to finish up and maybe one in NYC to finish up the year. That is why I will be looking for a pup around X-mas since I will be studying for a couple of certifications and have time to train a puppy. Plenty of time. Oh look an hour break time to give her a walk. It's 4 am I'm still up from cramming. Time for a walk outside in the backyard. Thanks all.


----------



## rhansen56 (May 10, 2012)

ckshin05 - I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but you also might wanna check out Watermark Retrievers and Gold Ducat Kennels. 

Dr. Mary Tatum runs Watermark and is also my vet. She is in the Houston area and runs her practice out of Brittmore Animal Hospital. We have 4 goldens from her different breedings in my family (parents have 2, brother has 1 and I have 1). Mary also does field trials with her dogs and is about to have a breeding this summer (I'm on the list to get a puppy from this litter...but I'm still looking for a backup breeder) 
Helen Dorrance runs Gold Ducat in Austin. I got my first golden puppy from her when I was a sophomore in college at UT. Both Mary and Helen work together and sometimes co-own dogs together. 

In my experience both are excellent breeders and truly care first about breeding solid healthy, happy goldens and finding amazing homes for them. All of our goldens we have from both breeders are AMAZING dogs (we have 7 goldens in our family between my parents, brother and sister)!

Hope this helps!


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

rhansen56 said:


> ckshin05 - I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but you also might wanna check out Watermark Retrievers and Gold Ducat Kennels.
> 
> Dr. Mary Tatum runs Watermark and is also my vet. She is in the Houston area and runs her practice out of Brittmore Animal Hospital. We have 4 goldens from her different breedings in my family (parents have 2, brother has 1 and I have 1). Mary also does field trials with her dogs and is about to have a breeding this summer (I'm on the list to get a puppy from this litter...but I'm still looking for a backup breeder)
> Helen Dorrance runs Gold Ducat in Austin. I got my first golden puppy from her when I was a sophomore in college at UT. Both Mary and Helen work together and sometimes co-own dogs together.
> ...


Dear Rhansen56,
I visited the Ducat website and it says they are not breeding currently due to something with PETA or some animal health organization. I'm really trying to refrain from traveling to Houston but I will if I have to. I am so far in touch with Amica. For one of her winter pups. Since I am still traveling and won't be back to Austin till January. Earliest, more likely after new years with the folks in South Texas. I am gong to try Watermark.


----------



## rhansen56 (May 10, 2012)

ckshin05 said:


> Dear Rhansen56,
> I visited the Ducat website and it says they are not breeding currently due to something with PETA or some animal health organization. I'm really trying to refrain from traveling to Houston but I will if I have to. I am so far in touch with Amica. For one of her winter pups. Since I am still traveling and won't be back to Austin till January. Earliest, more likely after new years with the folks in South Texas. I am gong to try Watermark.


ckshin05 - Interesting to hear that Helen (Ducat Goldens) isn't doing any upcoming litters. I've heard about the anti-dog breeder legislation sponsored by the Humane Society of the United States and PETA, but I did not know that Ducat Goldens was waiting on breeding till there is more resolution on the matter. 

Just in the interest of clarification so there isn't any misinterpretation spread on this forum about Ducate Goldens, its important to note that Ducat Goldens is NOT having any issues with PETA or the Human Society. She a great breeder and recognized in the Austin area as one of the good ones out there. Here is a link to their website for all those who are interested. Future Breedings

Good luck in your search for your pup! Stumbling across your thread has certainly helped in my search for a backup!


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

rhansen56 said:


> ckshin05 - Interesting to hear that Helen (Ducat Goldens) isn't doing any upcoming litters. I've heard about the anti-dog breeder legislation sponsored by the Humane Society of the United States and PETA, but I did not know that Ducat Goldens was waiting on breeding till there is more resolution on the matter.
> 
> Just in the interest of clarification so there isn't any misinterpretation spread on this forum about Ducate Goldens, its important to note that Ducat Goldens is NOT having any issues with PETA or the Human Society. She a great breeder and recognized in the Austin area as one of the good ones out there. Here is a link to their website for all those who are interested. Future Breedings
> 
> Good luck in your search for your pup! Stumbling across your thread has certainly helped in my search for a backup!


 
Oh, I wasn't saying that Ducate has a problem with PETA or the Human Society. Just stating what was on her website. That she is waiting for everything to clear up. Thanks for the help, but so far all the breeders have been silent only Amica told why she wasn't going to respond cause she is going to a dog show and to email her when she gets back. Just silence in my neck of the wood. I hate putting all my eggs in one basket but Amica seems to be my only hope.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

I know planning ahead is sort of fruitless when trying to get a golden in December. I got one flacky response from a breeder rather then a direct answer. A bunch of initial questions like where you live then silence, and one breeder at a show who is very kind and sweet. As I said I feel I'm putting all my eggs in one basket. I'm worried or paranoid now that she won't have a girl. Or just one girl and she may want to keep it. I don't intend to breed nor do I plan to. when it's time to spay my little girl I plan to.

Ugh don't mind me! I'm a nervous wreak.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

ckshin05 said:


> I know planning ahead is sort of fruitless when trying to get a golden in December. I got one flacky response from a breeder rather then a direct answer. A bunch of initial questions like where you live then silence, and one breeder at a show who is very kind and sweet. As I said I feel I'm putting all my eggs in one basket. I'm worried or paranoid now that she won't have a girl. Or just one girl and she may want to keep it. I don't intend to breed nor do I plan to. when it's time to spay my little girl I plan to.
> 
> Ugh don't mind me! I'm a nervous wreak.


one thing i've learned from all of this time and effort i put into finding a breeder is that

you should read their website clearly, sometimes the question that you ask is already answered and that kind of turns them off if you ask because to them it means that you couldnt make an effort to look through my site, so why should we trust you with our dog, they won't think your inquiry is serious.


I would also avoid questions such as price and stuff that are similar in nature because price shouldn't be a concern when looking for a golden

just my 2cents, 
good luck.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Soontobedad said:


> one thing i've learned from all of this time and effort i put into finding a breeder is that
> 
> you should read their website clearly, sometimes the question that you ask is already answered and that kind of turns them off if you ask because to them it means that you couldnt make an effort to look through my site, so why should we trust you with our dog, they won't think your inquiry is serious.
> 
> ...


I only ask if they have a breeding plan in the winter. I get a snide remark like they will breed when in heat. I know that sounds funny but I'm seriously looking for a puppy. And the price I never mention it. I look it up or question how much of a deposit is needed. I don't mind leaving half down or more. Just as long as I can get one from the litter.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Most of my questions are questions that are not on their website. And i pick at their website with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I second the suggestion of trying to call. That might be the best way to catch them and/or get a response.

A lot of people on the forum here say that you should plan way in advance to get a good puppy. I had the opposite experience though. Last fall, I had planned on getting a puppy this summer. When I contacted breeders about this plan and had the intention of getting on a waiting list or just getting questions answered, I had the same experience as you - little to no response. When I gave up my timeframe and decided to get a puppy whenever the right one came along, I found the breeding I wanted within a week, and upon contacting the breeder, found that she had 2 puppies available from a birth just days before. 

I'm just saying, maybe with the advanced timeframe, the breeders aren't feeling an urgency to communicate.

Good luck in your search - I am excited for you. It will be a long wait, but in the meantime you are doing all the right things. Just don't get discouraged or think the breeders are ignoring you.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Toliva,

I was sort of thinking what you posted. Maybe I shouldn't plan for the long run. Just when I'm back in the state and settled in Texas I should go and rush and pick it up. I just want everything done ahead I guess. This is a long time coming 22 years to get the dog I always wanted.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

ckshin05 said:


> Toliva,
> 
> I was sort of thinking what you posted. Maybe I shouldn't plan for the long run. Just when I'm back in the state and settled in Texas I should go and rush and pick it up. I just want everything done ahead I guess. This is a long time coming 22 years to get the dog I always wanted.




I agree, May could be too early to be asking for Winter puppies. However, please make sure you start talking to breeders around September/October. Good breeders have a long wait list, so it's better to contact them early and get your name on the list. 

And since you have started your research already, it will give you enough time to decide on a breeder, look at the different Sires and Dams. So it's really a good thing you started so early. Try to read up on the different puppy issues, play-biting, housebreaking etc, training, behavior issues. So you won't have any surprises. You will have a lot of extra time now, since you started your search early


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Just wanted to interject that it is not inappropriate to ask about details, including price. I wouldn't start a conversation with it, but asking "what do you charge for your puppies?" should certainly be somewhere in the conversation so that everyone is on the same page. I would also ask if they can send a sample puppy buyer contract to you if after talking to them you are interested in the breeding, again, just so there are no surprises.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

canine_mommy said:


> I agree, May could be too early to be asking for Winter puppies. However, please make sure you start talking to breeders around September/October. Good breeders have a long wait list, so it's better to contact them early and get your name on the list.
> 
> And since you have started your research already, it will give you enough time to decide on a breeder, look at the different Sires and Dams. So it's really a good thing you started so early. Try to read up on the different puppy issues, play-biting, housebreaking etc, training, behavior issues. So you won't have any surprises. You will have a lot of extra time now, since you started your search early


 
Canine Mom,

Way ahead of you. Been doing a lot of research on training and what to expect also searching for Vets in my area and researching them. Also trainers. Honestly I'm not getting my dog trained in my home town. I'm going to drive 4 hours away to get them trained. THe trainers in my home town use shock collars. But I digress I need to find a breeder.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

ckshin05 said:


> I only ask if they have a breeding plan in the winter. I get a snide remark like they will breed when in heat. I know that sounds funny but I'm seriously looking for a puppy. And the price I never mention it. I look it up or question how much of a deposit is needed. I don't mind leaving half down or more. Just as long as I can get one from the litter.


Well, when a breeder only has a couple of girls, that can sometimes really be the case, especially if the girls are from working lines and in active training. This can make their seasons more unpredictable. I for example have a breeding planned for sometime in the fall. I would have done it last winter, but she did not come in season until the end of February which would have meant pups at the start of test season this year, and a couple months of our very short test season gone when I am trying to get her qualified for the Canadian National Master. She could be in as early as August (please no, that is the National Master!) or she could decide to wait until February again!


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Soontobedad said:


> breeders that attempt to be elitest and not respond are the prime reason people go to bybs
> 
> E.g. conquerer goldens didn't reply back to me because i didn't sign my email with my name, which i think is pretty pathetic especially since he's part of the grca
> 
> ...


Wow. Here I thought it was all cleared up why I didn't respond to your first email. If that's all you got out of our conversation, I stand by my initial thoughts.

Sorry you feel that way, at least I tried to help.

Rob


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Soontobedad said:


> *i apologize for what i said,*
> 
> but i still believe that ignoring emails and dis regarding someone just because they didnt write their sig is absurd.
> 
> ...


Since you are adamant at trying to make me out to be the bad guy I will post here what I replied to you:
"Hi,
Yes, I did get your email, it was addressed to 'Hey Conq'. There was no information about yourself, not signed with a name and the questionnaire that is referenced all over the litter page on my website wasn't filled out.

As a general rule, if an inquirer can not provide a proper introduction, questionnaire and/or sign their email I do not reply as it doesn't appear to be a serious/genuine enquiry.

Cheers,
Rob"

Remember you then went off trying to 'tell me off', then apologized two days later saying I was right? How soon we forget. I still have the messages if you would like me to forward them on to you as a refresher (see...I'm still trying to help you).

Rob


----------

